# weird white dots growing on my tank



## spviper23880 (Sep 7, 2010)

i found groups of these white dots growing on my breeder box. i have a ten gallon with a guppy and guppy fry and a blue lobster. The white dots are attached only to the breeders box wall.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just play it safe and remove the breeder box and wash it off.


----------



## Egon (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm seeing white spots on my 46 gallon tank too. I have one of those magnet scrubbers to clean the inside of the glass, but within a couple of days, the growths are back. They move in the water current like they are partially attached to the glass. My loaches (3 clowns and 2 khulis), Cories and bristlenose don't seem interested in eating them.

Anyone know what these are?


----------

